# UMass/Lowell Dispatcher



## Kilvinsky (Jan 15, 2007)

Communication Dispatcher I
Institution:
*University of Massachusetts Lowell*

Location:
Lowell, MA

Category:
Admin - Police and Public Safety

Posted:
05/09/2019

Type:
Full-Time

*General Summary of Position:*

The Communications Dispatcher performs a variety of duties involving transmitting messages from the radio communications base station. S/he monitors various radio frequencies and operates radio transmitting and receiving equipment. S/he will maintain records and logs of department daily activities, search files to obtain information, utilize information equipment in order to facilitate law enforcement and community care taking goals and missions. All finalists will be required to present the following documents: Birth Certificate, High School Diploma or G.E.D. Certificate and Driver's License.

*Minimum Qualifications (Required):*


Must be a U.S. Citizen
High School Diploma or G.E.D./equivalent
A valid Driver's License
Ability to work a varied work schedule including but not limited to nights, weekends and holidays
The ability to work effectively with diverse groups
Must not have been convicted of a felony or serious misdemeanor
Must be able to pass a background check
Must be able to pass a physical and psychological exam
Must be able to pass a NCIC/LEAPS exam in order to be certified to operate confidential informational electronic search equipment dedicated to law enforcement and community care taking 
Strong communications skills, understand, comprehend and write English
*Preferred Qualifications:*


Previous Dispatching experience preferred
One or two years of clerical experience and the ability to type and utilize keyboards associated with data entry
*Special Instructions to Applicants:*

Only internal International Teamsters Union Local 25 Bargaining candidates will be considered during the first 10 business days of the posting. All other candidates will be considered after that period.

Review of applications will begin immediately and continue until the position is filled. However, the position may close when an adequate number of qualified applications are received.

Please include a resume and cover letter with your application. Names and contact information of three references will be required at the time of application.

*Application Information*
Contact:
University of Massachusetts Lowell

Online App. Form:
http://explorejobs.uml.edu/lowell/en-us/job/499989?lApplicationSubSourceID=11250


----------

